# Boston Drivers here



## Adrien (Oct 17, 2019)

Hi!

I have been doing Amazon Flex for about 6 months, and was wondering if we had/where we have a community for Boston.

That would be great to connect with people and share how to be quicker, make more $ etc...

See you around!


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

I'm not in Boston but in a much smaller town, I know the drivers here have a facebook group they communicate on and try to trade racks in the warehouse before you start scanning and get stuck with the route you have.


----------

